# snowbirding



## BiXLL (Aug 2, 2018)

Where do I go or what do I search for to learn about snowbirding and what the pros and cons are of renting someplace and RVing?


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 2, 2018)

Probably on an RV discussion forum.   There are a ton of Youtube videos about RVing.   You'll need some mechanical aptitude, DIY skills, and lots of money.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2018)

My parents bought a condo in Florida and used to go there for 6 months out of the year. They loved it but now their insurance costs too much for them to go. To lower insurance rates some people travel home and then back again. 
I’d prefer the RVing idea and hope we can do something like this when my better half retires.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2018)

Yes, insurance rates are very high in FL. But there's no property tax, so that may offset the higher insurance premium. Some companies won't even sell insurance there at all.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, insurance rates are very high in FL. But there's no property tax, so that may offset the higher insurance premium. Some companies won't even sell insurance there at all.


Oh! I didn’t know that. That’s good to know.


----------



## jujube (Aug 2, 2018)

Any specific RVing questions?   RVparkreviews.com is a good place to start.  There are forums and a lot of info on RV parks.


----------



## BiXLL (Aug 2, 2018)

this whole retirement thing is so confusing.  I always dreamed of having a place on a lake I'm warm weather.  Well I am accepting that because I can't afford a $500.000 home, that dream ain't gonna happen.  I just absolutely HATE Pittsburgh winters and need to figure out a way to escape them?


----------



## jujube (Aug 2, 2018)

Have you considered a mobile home in a 55+ park in Florida?  There are a lot in the Auburndale area and quite a few are on lakes.


----------



## JimW (Aug 3, 2018)

BiXLL said:


> Where do I go or what do I search for to learn about snowbirding and what the pros and cons are of renting someplace and RVing?



One of the most common complaints from Snowbirders is the constant worrying about one home when you're at the other home. With your home in PA where winters can be brutal, frozen pipes & ice dams are common problems. Unless you have someone trustful to keep an eye on both your homes while you're gone for 6 months, this is something to keep in mind.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 3, 2018)

Here is a couple of decent rv forums that can answer most questions you might have.  

http://www.irv2.com/forums/

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/newest.cfm


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 3, 2018)

Just remember this..........Florida has a tropical storm and hurricane season and we've been involved in both. There are bugs here called "water bugs" that are cousins to the coachroach and as big as your thumb. Summer heat and really high humidity, like 79 degrees and 97% humidity in the AM. IOW, sticky and sweaty. To live in a nicer area, the COL definitely isn't cheap. No state tax or vehicle emmissions testing. You want the warmer areas of Florida, got to go to Orlando or south.

Know, how do we know all of this..........we live here in Jacksonville, FL and have been here for almost 10 years. Have felt winter morning lows (3AM) of 23 degrees and highs of only 45 degrees. Actually had it snow in our complex on December 25, 2010. I video taped it coming down pretty hard, but not sticking. 

There is no way we can afford to be any kind of snowbird, but are making serious plans on moving back to Colorado, where we lived for 5 1/2 years, before Florida. Just don't like Jacksonville or Florida anymore. Florida, the South and East Coast just aren't for us. Love the Rocky Mountains, not the ocean beaches. 

Snowbirding isn't easy or cheap. We know two couples that own a home in the north as well as in Florida. Both have a nice pension and SS as income, but owning two homes can be, and is, pretty expensive. RVing is nice, but, after awhile, can be very tiring of all the driving. And, with todays WILD drivers, it's nearly as safe as it use to be. 

Ok, that's from us.


----------



## rgp (Aug 3, 2018)

JimW said:


> One of the most common complaints from Snowbirders is the constant worrying about one home when you're at the other home. With your home in PA where winters can be brutal, frozen pipes & ice dams are common problems. Unless you have someone trustful to keep an eye on both your homes while you're gone for 6 months, this is something to keep in mind.



  The above is exactly why I don't do it. This house would be fairly safe, as I do have some friends I could ask..[  younger adult kids of my actual friends] But!...isn't that asking allot of a person? I think it is. And if ya hire a service? Now you're back to the cost factor, and the trust factor. At the other end [say Fla] Now I am at the mercy of a service, more cost. 

Then there's the health / doc issue....two docs ? Yeah you're fine as long as all / any health issues arise on only one end. Just too much juggling of things IMO. 

 I thought about leaving Ohio permanently....but that's going off topic so..........


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 3, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, insurance rates are very high in FL. But there's no property tax, so that may offset the higher insurance premium. Some companies won't even sell insurance there at all.



Radish, got to disagree with you on a couple of items. First, there is property tax. Not personal property tax, but definitely property tax. Also, insurance will be high if you're anywhere near or in the newly drawn flood zones. My insurance bill is higher here in Ar. than my house in Weeki Wachee.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2018)

squatting dog said:


> Radish, got to disagree with you on a couple of items. First, there is property tax. Not personal property tax, but definitely property tax. Also, insurance will be high if you're anywhere near or in the newly drawn flood zones. My insurance bill is higher here in Ar. than my house in Weeki Wachee.



Hey, thanks Squatting dog. Got my taxes mixed up, which is why I'm not a CPA.  Geeze AR has higher insurance now? Wow!


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 3, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Hey, thanks Squatting dog. Got my taxes mixed up, which is why I'm not a CPA.  Geeze AR has higher insurance now? Wow!



I should clarify. when I say their higher, it's because of a few differences. My Fl. house was an older 2 bed small house on a 1/4 acre lot. My Ar. house is sitting on 38 acres and is considerably larger and newer. tax here in Ar is 900 a year... but, I can minus the 350 homestead, so it's only 550. I really shouldn't complain because I know a lot of people pay wayyyy more than me.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2018)

squatting dog said:


> I should clarify. when I say their higher, it's because of a few differences. My Fl. house was an older 2 bed small house on a 1/4 acre lot. My Ar. house is sitting on 38 acres and is considerably larger and newer. tax here in Ar is 900 a year... but, I can minus the 350 homestead, so it's only 550. I really shouldn't complain because I know a lot of people pay wayyyy more than me.



LOL, yes- like me, in CT


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 3, 2018)

squatting dog said:


> I should clarify. when I say their higher, it's because of a few differences. My Fl. house was an older 2 bed small house on a 1/4 acre lot. My Ar. house is sitting on 38 acres and is considerably larger and newer. tax here in Ar is 900 a year... but, I can minus the 350 homestead, so it's only 550. I really shouldn't complain because I know a lot of people pay wayyyy more than me.



I would be HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY if my property taxes were only $900 a year!!!


----------



## BiXLL (Aug 4, 2018)

I am getting so discouraged.  I really thought I had things figured out.  I am at a point I do not know what direction to go in and am affraid I am just destined to be in the cold forever.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 4, 2018)

BiXLL said:


> I am getting so discouraged.  I really thought I had things figured out.  I am at a point I do not know what direction to go in and am affraid I am just destined to be in the cold forever.



It's definitely hard to figure a direction. We went through something similar. kept our Arkansas house and bought a Florida one hoping to snowbird. It was not what we had hoped. Florida was way too humid, bug infested, and... surprise! it gets cold (20's) and frosty too. (at least that keeps the gator somewhat in check)  I finally figured one had to get miles below Tampa in order to avoid the cold. Of course, most people also figured this out and by default, drove up the prices. Tack on the new flood maps (which now include drainage ditches and retention ponds), and all of a sudden, getting flood insurance became very expensive if you could get it at all. We love riding motorcycles, but, there isn't a week go by in Fl. where there is a fatality due to careless or negligent driving. For years, I played dodge-em with texters, cell phoner's, seniors in huge old cars that were forever hitting the gas instead of the brake by mistake, and left turn people before finally having enough. In all our travels around this great nation, I have realized that there is no perfect spot. Now, we stay put in Ar. and in the dead of winter we take our rv and head to the desert. This lifestyle isn't for everyone, but, we found it fit's us just fine. Take care and good luck in the future.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 4, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, insurance rates are very high in FL. But there's no property tax, so that may offset the higher insurance premium. Some companies won't even sell insurance there at all.



There is property tax, I paid $581 property tax last November.  There is no_ income_ tax. 

I have lived in Florida for a total of 30 years, in that time I have known a lot of snowbirds.  Like all of us, they too age, as time passes they tire of maintaining 2 homes, and usually sell the one where they keep the snow shovel.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 4, 2018)

Go to http://thevillages.com. Call them and they will fill you in.  About 40% of our residents are snow birds and there are plenty of nearby places to keep your RV until you need it. In fact they had to get more space to accommodate the number of snowbirds we have. There are two just on my block with RVs.


----------



## BiXLL (Aug 5, 2018)

Vinny said:


> Go to http://thevillages.com. Call them and they will fill you in.  About 40% of our residents are snow birds and there are plenty of nearby places to keep your RV until you need it. In fact they had to get more space to accommodate the number of snowbirds we have. There are two just on my block with RVs.


I talked with The Villages today.  They told me they have no RV sites?  She is sending me an info packet and DVD.  I will see what its all about, but I did a quick homes for sale search, and I am seeing nothing but full sized 2 and 3 bedroom home, I was hoping to find someplace that offered small park models or something close.


----------



## BiXLL (Aug 5, 2018)

I have talked to people that say to get a park model in a park noeth of Tampa to keep cost down.  Does anybody have any recommendations as what to look at for this?


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 6, 2018)

I lived 40 miles north of Tampa. Nice area but, keep in mind that it does get cold at times. (though not like up north cold) Definitely less expensive than the southern part.
I've got to say that it's mighty relaxing bobbing around in the Gulf, especially at night.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 6, 2018)

BiXLL said:


> I talked with The Villages today. They told me they have no RV sites? She is sending me an info packet and DVD. I will see what its all about, but I did a quick homes for sale search, and I am seeing nothing but full sized 2 and 3 bedroom home, I was hoping to find someplace that offered small park models or something close.



Have you given any thought to making Florida or the south your permanent residence and keeping a camper/RV in a park on the water up north?

I know three people that have done that with what appears to be good results.


----------



## DGM (Aug 6, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Have you given any thought to making Florida or the south your permanent residence and keeping a camper/RV in a park on the water up north?
> 
> I know three people that have done that with what appears to be good results.



Bea, I think this is an excellent idea.  My father in law lived in Inverness and was always on the water.  
Bill, take a look around in the area of Crystal River.  Don't know if you could find a place ON the water but it is still worth a look see.  You should still take a  look at Dale Hollow for lake property OR to use Bea's advice of a campground.


----------



## BiXLL (Aug 6, 2018)

my head is spinning, I don't know what direction to go in!  Man, I thought I had it all figured out


----------



## JimW (Aug 6, 2018)

BiXLL said:


> my head is spinning, I don't know what direction to go in!  Man, I thought I had it all figured out



There's gold in them thar hills!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Have you given any thought to making Florida or the south your permanent residence and keeping a camper/RV in a park on the water up north?
> 
> I know three people that have done that with what appears to be good results.



Aunt Bea, you just described what the wife and I do. Have and older r/v in a park up north, and a medium size double wide in Florida. Our taxes are $330 a year. Next year will our 20th year doing this. Will be selling our camper and live in Florida in the near future. 
Very seldom see the roaches and snakes anymore. Home is protected by a bug service and we pay a friend $100 a year to check on our home twice a week. It works out great for us. Feel free to pm me if you need anything I can help you with.


----------



## Ellejay (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm going to be a snowbird - living in a van. I'll be leaving North Idaho this coming May or June and will probably spend next winter in Southern California or Arizona, in the desert. Snowbirding doesn't have to be expensive. Make it fit into your budget and don't set your sights too high.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Dec 15, 2018)

Posted in error.


----------

